# 1906 Ford Model N



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been collecting images and information in anticipation of scratch building this vehicle in 1:20.32. I have a full plate of projects 
right now, so I thought I would provide someone else who might be interested in doing this scratch build.

*Specifications, Model N*
Motor, 4-cylinder, vertical; cylinders 3-3/4" bore x 3-3/8" stroke, 17.92 H. P.
Speed, 40 miles an hour down to 3 miles on high gear.
Improved planetary transmission, with improved clutch.
84-inch wheel base.
Pressed steel frame.
Water cooled.
Ignition, two sets of dry cells.
Gasoline Tank, under seat, containing 10 gallons, sufficient for 200 miles.
Water contained in radiator.
Hub brakes---internal expansion, with lever control.
Emergency brake on driving shaft, controlled by foot pedal.
Tops Extra, Prices on application.
Springs, full elliptic in rear, and half elliptic in front.
"Famous Ford" Direct Drive Construction.
Roller bearings on rear axle, with ball-bearing thrust---special design.
Ball Bearings on Front Wheels.
Wheel Steering (Fitted with Ford reduction gears) takes all the strain from steering over the roughest road; an exclusive Ford feature.
Luxurious Body, carrying two passengers.
Weight, 800 pounds.
56-inch tread.
Wheels, artillery, 28-inch.
Tires, 2-1/2 inch, double tube clincher.
Lubricating oil sufficient for 200 miles.
Color, Maroon.
Equipment, two side oil lamps and horn.

Price, $500.00, f.o.b., Detroit. 

I also have quite a few pics of the vehicle partially restored that make for some very good measurements and details. I have them storeded
at THIS URL


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

She is beautiful, sigh. 
Can anyone explain how to get a 56" tread on a 28" wheel? 

Harvey C.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a bit slow. Why didn't they just say it was standard gauge! 

Harvey C.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat car Richard, although the period is a bit too early for me. Unless I go back 20 years, which is temptiing. So when can we expect to see your model?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Not till next year sometime. I'm working on the live steam model of Kauila #6 and I still have to finish the Lanakila tender, Coach 64, Prince David Kuhio Kalanianaole, Claus Spreckles and an electric guitar for my Brother in Law number 76 Connie conversion, and number 64 Annie conversion. 
I was hoping someone like you might pick this one up so I can read about it when I take breaks from my other projects


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a slick looking car. Could you imagine taking your sweetheart down Kalakawa Ave in that?

I am afraid that starter would kick my b**t 


Take care, Bob


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 1/20 scale Gabriel 1909 Model-T kit runabout, looks similar, they are still avalable on Ebay, are metal bodied and come in 4 body styles. Might save a bit of scratchbuilding. They are also listed under Hubley kits.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 11/23/2008 10:09 AM
I have a 1/20 scale Gabriel 1909 Model-T kit runabout, looks similar, they are still avalable on Ebay, are metal bodied and come in 4 body styles. Might save a bit of scratchbuilding. They are also listed under Hubley kits.

*Kill Joy*


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

v, 
Checked it out on ebay... looks like a great kit but there are some major differences in my opinion and that is the front end suspension and the fenders and the engine hood and front grill. I think I'm going to scratch build mine when the time comes, but I'm still going buy the 1909 because it does look cool


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, are you really going to buy the kit? If so, I would like to talk to you about casting a tire for me. I really like the car you posted, and maybe I should start out scratch building something a little simpler than the carter Brother's cars for my second project. 
Does anyone have a source for scale similar tires?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt, 
If you look at closeups of the tires on the pics, they are really nothing more than tubes. I was thinking of just making the wheels from styrene, casting a set of them and seeing if I could find o ring gaskets that would fit around them. I'm not sure I can, but that's what I was going to try. I am definately going to buy the kit if it doesn't go above 22 dollars, but if it goes higher I won't. As far as casting anything, I'd love to do it for you if I had more time. As described, my plates pretty full right now and I might not get around to casting anything other than what I need for the projects I currently have to finish until next year some time.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I totally understand, Richard. I should have said 'wheels' instead of 'tires.' I haven't built anything out of styrene yet, but maybe it's time.

Take care,
Matt


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 11/23/2008 1:55 PM
Posted By vsmith on 11/23/2008 10:09 AM
I have a 1/20 scale Gabriel 1909 Model-T kit runabout, looks similar, they are still avalable on Ebay, are metal bodied and come in 4 body styles. Might save a bit of scratchbuilding. They are also listed under Hubley kits.

*Kill Joy*




















I dont know who *Joy* is, and you can't prove anything!


----------

